

Show HN: Crowdsourced Salary Predictions  (update) - cagriaksay
https://salaryfairy.com

======
cagriaksay
When we were first starting out, the feedback from our initial show HN post
tremendously helped us shape Salary Fairy. We want to show you how much it has
changed over the last few months and hopefully get more of your feedback.

------
tarr11
Co-founder of PayScale here. Fun concept!

~~~
cagriaksay
Thank you!! If you have any feedback for us, it'd be very valuable coming from
you.

